# Sound Doesn't Work - SiS 7012



## Ruggs69 (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi! I formatted my hard drive and reinstalled Windows XP - SP2. Now my sound does not work. I've checked all the volumes on all the programs, uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers I got off of the SiS webpage [ even the forceful way to do it ], Device Manage does not automatically find any drivers, and I've read so many pages.

I have the audio drivers from the SiS 7012.
I do not have a m/b CD though.

I give up! Here is all my info from EVEREST!

============================================
Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name JRT-PC (YORCH)
User Name Yorch

Motherboard:
CPU Type AMD Sempron, 1800 MHz (9 x 200) 3000+
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset SiS 761, AMD Hammer
System Memory 992 MB (DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (11/09/07)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter SiS Mirage Graphics (32 MB)
3D Accelerator SiS 330 Mirage Integrated
Monitor HP MX703 [17" CRT] (13351429550134)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter SiS 7012 Audio Device


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you have any question marks in Device Manager?

The best bet would be to try and find out who made your mother board. I have found that Everest doesn't give the motherboard name under motherboard but it will give the motherboard ID under CPU (In the left Menu, click on Motherboard -->CPU). Let me know what that says. If it is unclear than maybe click on the report button and select Hardware-related pages and then Plain Text and post that report here and I can take a look.

Having said all that, it is highly likely that your SIS audio chip needs Realtek AC'97 drivers. You can go *here *to download generic ones off of their website (uninstall the audio drivers you have on there first). Just keep in mind that these are generic and you might have a slightly better experience with drivers from your motherboard manufacturer.

Let me know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## Ruggs69 (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't have anymore exclamation marks in the Device Manager because I did a force installation of the 7012 sound drivers I got on the SiS website. Before that, it used to be there... the audio codecs on the RealTek page you gave me aren't there anymore, it sends you on a wild-goose chase ... Anywho ... 

I attached the Report.TXT ... it surpassed the 100,000 charactrs allowed


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Ya, Realtek's website does that from time to time.

This one seems to be working right now. http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=23&PFid=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

As for your mobo, Everest isn't helping much :grin:. If the Realtek drivers don't work than we are going to need to find out who made your mobo. To do this, open up the computer case and take a look at motherboard itself. There should be some numbers and letters printed on the mobo down between the pci slots.

Let me know how it goes.

Pauldo


----------



## Ruggs69 (Aug 7, 2005)

:S When it looks like it's about to finish installing the WDM_A406 from Realtek it freezes midway. When it restarted it said Windows XP doesn't support or know how to deal with Realtek stuff. :S

I'm looking at the mobo and these are all the things I can read:

ATA133
SATA150
6CH Audio
PCI-EX16
100M LAN

CE 15-P44-011131 V:1.1C

Don't know if I got what you wanted...


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Products/ProductsDetail.aspx?...

Not sure if that is correct but it does give a pic of the motherboard so if it looks like your board than give the audio drives a shot.

If those drivers don't work than perhaps we are dealing with a UAA driver issue (which is usually included with manufacturers drivers but not always).

Go here: http://geekswithblogs.net/lorint/archive/2006/06/11/81540.aspx

Download for XP SP2. Uninstall any reference to Realtek that you can find in Add and Remove Programs than install the UAA driver that you just downloaded. Install Realtek audio driver. Reboot.

Hope that does it.

Pauldo


----------



## Ruggs69 (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, I uninstalled the Realtek drivers I had.

Downloaded that one from that website. [ the mobo looked ALMOST exactly alike, only one difference I could see ]

I installed it, it went through, restarted, and then the Device Manage told me I had a new Multimedia Controller Device!

---

as for your other solution, it won't work for my PC. I have SP3 ... those are for SP1 and SP2.


----------



## Pauldo (Jun 22, 2008)

For SP3 follow this guide to get it to work.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23/no-sound-on-reinstallation-xp-sp3-fix-326014.html

You download the SP2 UAA driver than follow the guide.

Pauldo


----------



## JOHNNY2GOOD (May 30, 2009)

OK guys hi for starters for those of u that need that sound driver here ye go it work a dream and im running vista 64 on the same M.B ...ENJOY...
REALTEK-AC97-6241_Vista_APO_2_ .zip AND HERE IS THE LINK.

http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=962413&si=53389d160ad9a46f15fa8d4af56b2544


----------

